

Show HN: Mashape open-sources Guardian to solve your OAuth headaches - codeinchaos
http://guardianjs.com/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=guardian%2Bopen%2Bsource%2Bnewsletter

======
chatmasta
That's great, but there are a lot of libraries to make _consuming_ oauth
services easier. I'm more interested in a good library for hosting them. I use
Python and have yet to find a single unified framework for serving Oauth both
two-legged and three-legged, so you can use the two-legged with your in house
apps. Everything I've found is either three-legged or one-legged.

------
kaeawc
Interesting, but I hope there is clear direction to never use 1 legged OAuth
in production. Because that's a bad time.

